# Veilside R32 GTR



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

Hi guys.. Here are the pictures of my R32 GTR as promised...Sorry about the poor quality of pics, my digicam is broken..

The engines is currently stock, with a pair of HKS filters..
Its got the full veilside kit, 18" BBS LM's, and TEIN adjustable coilovers.. :smokin: 

The last few pictures are of the veilside Steering wheel, gear knob, and Kenwood Minidisc headunit, which I want to sell. The centre of the steering wheel is brown suade..which can easily be sprayed any colour using fabric spray.. I Thought id offer it to you guys before I stick 'em on Ebay...So make me some offers if u is interested..

Oh and I am also able to get this full kit, which comprises of front and rear bumpers, side skirts, and rear spoiler, so if anybody is interested, please give me a shout..

The car was definitely worth the 7 week wait!..Hope you guys like it..

Shabs..


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Never been a big fan of Veilside kits, they look too OTT for my liking, but it does look like its in good nick and I love the wheels. But apart from that, I'm glad you've got it and that you like it and that the agonising wait is over


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Car looks sick bro. Love the wheels. Interested in the gear knob and mini disc. Pm me details please


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Beaut, love the 32 in black....


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

Cheers for the compliments guys..Yeh I thought id looked a lil OTT in the original Jap ads, but looks good in flesh...I think maybe its got something to do with the colour that there is subtlety to it..

thanks again..

Faz, you have PM!


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Nice wheels well done! but that kits needs to be taken off and something more subtle and civilised put on! ie trial force, or even the OE bumper with trust or nismo side skirts 

the veilside from bumber is so max power and the rear wing looks odd!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Loving the rear spoiler, looks like its holding on to the car the way it wraps around 

I think Veilside kits have to be seen in the flesh to be appreciated fully though.
Cars looks very clean, take some decent pix and get them posted.


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

Personally, I feel that the R32 looks very dated in standard form..
When I saw the pictures of this car, I was unsure too, but seeing it now, it's grown on on me...
The Kit makes the car look somewhat newer. People cant believe it when I tell them its a 1991..Iv been getting compliments all round from people of all ages.

Nevertheless, I intend to drive it around for a little while as it is (as there are very few veilside R32's in the country), before I make some major changes to the engine and bodywork.
Watch this space...

Thanks again for the compliments peeps..will definitely get some decent pics when I buy a new digicam...

Shabs...


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

When I bought my car it had the veilside front and mirrors and I didn't really like them, but now I love them. I think the kit is great, and in black, wow, truely splendid.


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

Cheers bro..hmm, it would b nice to see what the veilside mirrors look like though...any pics?


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

What a gorgeous looking R32. It doesn't look like the full kit to me, which is probably what makes it look even better, imo

Steve


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

MADsteve said:


> What a gorgeous looking R32. It doesn't look like the full kit to me, which is probably what makes it look even better, imo
> 
> Steve


Thanks pal..Its got front and rear veilside bumpers, skirts and spoiler, and is actually plastic, not fibre glass. I thought this was the full kit, as shown on the veilside website, if it isnt..what is??


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

sorry think the kit ruins the car..nice wheels though


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

found an origional advert for your car from japan...










http://www.centralmotor.net/web/detail.php?num=10

£3892  or 750,000 yen bargain price..whats that about 6k landed?


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

Shabs said:


> Cheers for the compliments guys..Yeh I thought id looked a lil OTT in the original Jap ads, but looks good in flesh...I think maybe its got something to do with the colour that there is subtlety to it..
> 
> thanks again..
> 
> Faz, you have PM!


new id seen it somewhere before!! these photos were taken a good while ago though


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

You know, everything in my head says "no, I dont like that"...

But it really does look sweet! Love the rear 3/4 view!


----------



## rbistranin (Dec 16, 2004)

r32-catfish edition


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

two things i dont likew about the car..the front bumber and the rear wing..

front bumper seems to resemble the huge fiber glass monstrosoties that you find on saxos, novas and other chav mobiles

rear spoiler seems not to fit with the r32 lines


----------



## C 8HEP (Apr 28, 2005)

why does it look so shiny. its not standard black is it?


----------



## C 8HEP (Apr 28, 2005)

C 8HEP said:


> why does it look so shiny. its not standard black is it?


thats about right price for a grade R gtr 32


----------



## osman33uk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Nice GTR*

Thats a nice GTR you've got their mate, i've seen the video of it in Japan goes well and looks very nice


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

thanks for the compliments guys..
good to hear what people think..


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

Hi mate i too looked at buying this some time ago but the turbos were the problem, did you get them sorted out..............ps i love the wheels


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

yes,turned out to be the actuators..
he felt gutted to let it go so cheap thinking it was the turbos!


----------

